# Chihuahua christmas party!! *UPDATE PAGE 2* DATE ADDED



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeh im up for it


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah we'd love to come! Sounds great!
Thanks


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Yeah we'd love to come! Sounds great!
> Thanks


I think I'll need to borrow Milo anyway lol he's the only dog that can wear out Stitchy :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

is surrey close to hawaii? :lol: 

man we're soooo envious. :evil:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

why'd you have to live so far away?!?!?! i'll take the train this time as i'm not getting that lost again in the car!!!!!! and next meet-up next time is at my house :wink: 

ps lillos looking forward already to see kitty agaiin! xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah im def up for a christmas party sounds like the dogs will have a great time


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

We would love to come , maybe we could bring some snacky bits for everyone  :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

We would love to came and we WILL bring the crispy creame doughnuts for us all


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, we'd looooovvvvveeeee to come!


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

joey and i will be there with jingle bells on :wink:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Count us in! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow you guys will have a blast , what a great idea :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

i would have come but its too far to go again, plus saving up for new pup


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*OK UPDATE ON THE CHRISTMAS PARTY IT'S THE 10TH DECEMBER AT MY HOUSE IN EWELL IN SURREY. CAN EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO COME LEAVE A MESSAGE AFTER THIS ANNOUNCEMENT YOU MUST HAVE GONE TO EITHER THE OCT OR NOV MEETUP FIRST AS THE PARTY IS AT MY HOUSE. ALSO ALL DOGS HAVE TO BE UP TO DATE ON BOOSTERS AS ZERO WILL ONLY BE 10 WEEKS. 

I HOPE IT GET A GOOD TURNOUT :wave: 

PLEASE JOIN THE SURREY MEETUP BOARD FOR ANY UPDATES 

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/380/

also any help in deciding on a sat or sun for the Nov meetup would be apprechiated if you use the poll on the surrey meetup site *


_Who's coming
Nemochi - Stitch, Zero
fizzy&kirby's mum - Fizzy, Kirbz 
chihuahua-lady - Jacob, Ruby, Honey Pandora
*Abby* - Charlie
JJ Ivy's mum! - Ivy_

RSVP under this message if you would like to be added to the list only so many people can come and you must have atteneded a meetup before :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sarah , fantastic , the date is fine with me and I have just sorted it so I can leave work early on that day     Really looking forward to it 8) 

( my boys are both up to date with vacinations/wormed/flea stuff etc  )


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

we will be there count us in 

sarah are you sure its ok to bring jacob ruby and honey and pandora will that not be to much for your house???

if so its fine i just dont wanna be cheeky and turn up with all 4 i would have loved to have brung tyke but he gets in such a state and i dont wanna make him do something he wont enjoy


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Count me and Charlie in! Do you want us to bring anything? thought it would be nice if everyone brought some kind of snacky party food or drink?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll bring the doughnuts  ( Krispy Kreame ones ) LOADS of them  8)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol il bring goodies to


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> we will be there count us in
> 
> sarah are you sure its ok to bring jacob ruby and honey and pandora will that not be to much for your house???
> 
> if so its fine i just dont wanna be cheeky and turn up with all 4 i would have loved to have brung tyke but he gets in such a state and i dont wanna make him do something he wont enjoy


We have a big garden sooo no problem  my dad said we can use the kitchen, little room and conservatory as they're all tiled  but hopefully if the weather is ok the dogs can just run around the garden


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks sarah il prob carry pandora around she is real teeny the other will prob go on a mad one lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> thanks sarah il prob carry pandora around she is real teeny the other will prob go on a mad one lol


I'l be carrying Zero anyway because he'll be the baby of the party but at least your lot can tire Stitch out lol he's sooo hyper and looks like Zero will be like Nemo and he was so laid back he would just sit there and look pretty.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol my prob with pandora is she doesnt wanna sit and look pretty she wants to go completly wild and run around loopy with the others lol its real scary she is so teeny and the others all wanna play with her but i get worried


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll see if I can find the supliments etc I was told to put Nemo on it might help her grow better if she's a fussy eater. He wouldnt eat anything but chicken and I think that effected his growth a lot. How big is her fontanella ? as that was my main worry with Nemo as he was small but he was quite strong it's just his soft spot was huge because his head awas so domed


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its about the same size as jacobs was as a baby i think honeys is bigger she is just so delicate 

yeah she is super fussy i have taken mine off of royal canin now they was having toilet trouble with it and they are now on the pro plan for small dogs but she doesnt like that either i know science diet do some sort of supplement food and a sachet that you put in water


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Try this and ask for a free sample was the only food Nemo would eat

http://www.petproject.co.uk/shopEntry.asp

It's called Thrive the dog treats are great too for training as it's just freeze dried chicken


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I _would_ come but cos i dont drive....transport is a real pain in the backside (im currently learning how to drive)

and i dont have my chi yet  

It sounds so fun tho lol....ahhhh oh well


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> It's called Thrive the dog treats are great too for training as it's just freeze dried chicken



I agree Sarah 'Thrive' stuff is great  

Vicki if you can't get hold on any give me a shout and I'll get some posted to you


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i tried e mailing them but the message got return saying user unknown and i pasted the address???/


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Vicki , I just spoke to them , I should have some samples tomorrow ( or wednesday ) If you ( and anyone else ) want to try it send me a PM with your address and I'll post you some   

sara xx :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll take some just incase Zero takes after his brother :roll: as I have no thrive at the moment cos Stitch isnt fussy lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Send me a PM Sarah and I'll sort it for you  :thumbup:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I'll see if I can find the supliments etc I was told to put Nemo on it might help her grow better if she's a fussy eater.


 Hi I really want to try and feed Charlie up a bit, do you think it's too late? He's 5 months and 2.2lb, He's not a fussy eater but doesn't seem to eat much. Do you think supliments would help?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

You could try I'd speak to your vet about it as he's still growing, I know you have larger dogs but is it possible to free feed him so he can eat all the time as his tummy is only small so he wont eat much in one sitting


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

I kinda do this already, Coco (our other dog... see pics here) is pretty good and tends to leave Charlies food alone so there's a bowl there all day which he kinda picks at. Then we'll give him bits of chicken and vegetables (believe it or not he loves Veg... little weirdo) so he's always got the option to eat whenever he feels like it. I think maybe I'm being paranoid cos he's so small, our vet says he's perfectly healthy. I heard Chis do most of their growing by 6 months? is this true? if so he's got one month to go!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that would be great sara il pm you now


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd love to go.
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

i would so love to go to the party and bring my new baby but i doubt i will, if i change my mind i will let you know


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> i would so love to go to the party and bring my new baby but i doubt i will, if i change my mind i will let you know


Go on Jodie!!! Please come! We all want to see your baby!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

i know but its a long way to go for me, i will have to see nearer the date


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi 

As i had to miss birmingham meet i maybe able to make this!!! hooray, are you near the model shop in ewell???? if so i know where that is and would love to come if thats ok?

kel & millie xxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

millie said:


> Hi
> 
> As i had to miss birmingham meet i maybe able to make this!!! hooray, are you near the model shop in ewell???? if so i know where that is and would love to come if thats ok?
> 
> kel & millie xxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

is there stil gonna be a xmas meet no ones heard from sarah so maybe we should have one but make it at the same place as last time and a little earlier as it gets dark earlier now


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

is this chi chirstmas party going ahead?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

surrey meet same place on the 11th december interested anyone???


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> millie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hello Stef 

I'm definatly up for this meet Where is it?!?!?!?!?!


----------

